# Loại Nệm Nào Tốt Cho Bà Bầu ?



## Tu Anh (26/4/19)

_Phụ nữ mang thai thường rất nhạy cảm và “khó chiều”, đặc biệt là vào ban đêm họ thường xuyên bị mất ngủ và khó chịu khiến cho tâm trạng bất ổn, ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của mẹ và sự phát triển của thai nhi. Vì vậy, việc chăm sóc cho giấc ngủ của bà bầu là vô cùng quan trọng. Để tăng cường sự thoải mái cho giấc ngủ, các mẹ bầu nên lựa chọn cho mình một chiếc nệm tốt và phù hợp trong giai đoạn mang thai này. Cùng Thegioinem.com khám phá dòng nệm nào tốt cho sức khỏe của các mẹ bầu trong bài viết dưới đây nhé!_





Hiện nay, trên thị trường có vô số các loại nệm khác nhau từ chất liệu, tính năng và mẫu mã. Vậy mẹ bầu nên chọn nệm nào là tốt đây? Các đặc điểm của một chiếc nệm tốt mà các mẹ nên quan tâm đó là:

*- *Độ cứng vừa phải, khả năng nâng đỡ cơ thể trên từng bộ phận và bảo vệ xương sống.

- Chất liệu phải thân thiện với da, đàn hồi và thoáng khí, thoát ẩm tốt.

*- *Mẫu mã, thiết kế và màu sắc tinh tế, nhẹ nhàng đảm bảo mang lại sự thư giãn khi ngủ, giảm bớt căng thẳng.

Sau đây là đặc điểm của các dòng nệm tiêu biểu hiện nay, được đánh giá là thích hợp với các mẹ bầu:

*Nệm cao su*
Nệm cao su là một lựa chọn rất tốt cho các mẹ bầu bởi đặc tính đàn hồi cao của nệm và vẫn đảm bảo được độ êm ái vừa phải. Tuy nhiên, hãy chọn nệm cao su thiên nhiên không lẫn tạp chất, được xử lý nghiêm ngặt, khử hoàn toàn mùi hôi khó chịu để khi ngủ, các mẹ không bị mùi ảnh hưởng, dễ buồn nôn và không tốt cho hô hấp. Bên cạnh đó, nệm cao su thiên nhiên còn mang lại độ thoáng mát hơn so với các dòng cao su khác. Do đó, hãy chọn các thương hiệu uy tín, có chứng nhận chất lượng đạt chuẩn quốc tế và an toàn cho sức khỏe.

*

*

*Nệm lò xo*
Dòng nệm lò xo túi độc lập được đánh giá là phù hợp nhất cho các mẹ bầu bởi công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại, tăng cường các điểm mạnh của nệm như sự nâng đỡ cơ thể trên từng vùng, giảm thiểu các rung động khi nằm, không bị lún và có độ đàn hồi cao.

*

*

*Nệm bông ép*
Nệm bông ép có độ dày từ 9 - 15 cm là vô cùng phù hợp với các chị em đang mang thai, độ cứng vừa đủ và có thêm sự êm ái, không quá mềm gây ra tình trạng lún khi nằm. Đặc điểm kế tiếp là sự thoát ẩm nhanh và ít bị rung động khi xoay người. Nệm bông ép tốt còn có khả năng kháng khuẩn cao, đảm bảo nệm sẽ mang lại giấc ngủ thoải mái cho mẹ bầu.

*

*

Hy vọng qua bài viết sẽ giúp các mẹ tìm được chiếc nệm phù hợp với mình và có những giấc ngủ tuyệt vời nhất !


----------



## Tritue_thechat (27/4/19)

Nệm cao su là một lựa chọn rất tốt cho các mẹ bầu bởi đặc tính đàn hồi cao của nệm và vẫn đảm bảo được độ êm ái vừa phải. Tuy nhiên, hãy chọn *nệm cao su thiên nhiên*


----------



## Tu Anh (2/5/19)

Tritue_thechat nói:


> Nệm cao su là một lựa chọn rất tốt cho các mẹ bầu bởi đặc tính đàn hồi cao của nệm và vẫn đảm bảo được độ êm ái vừa phải. Tuy nhiên, hãy chọn *nệm cao su thiên nhiên*


cám ơn bạn đã góp ý ạ


----------



## Nghi Pham (15/6/19)

Mình nghĩ cứ mua nệm cao su thiên nhiên về dùng là ổn nhất, không chỉ tốt cho giai đoạn bầu không mà cho sức khỏe lâu dài luôn. Mỗi tội nệm cao su thiên nhiên thì giá hơi đắt


----------

